# Cavendish



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

What team did this guy land on for 2012


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dank said:


> What team did this guy land on for 2012


I do not believe he ever announced it. Perhaps he is going into early retirement.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Probably still entertaining offers.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thought he was going to Sky, no?


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nothing official.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dank said:


> What team did this guy land on for 2012


My prediction: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-race-discussion/so-cav-signed-sky-258505.html


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Cav is still holding his cards close. I honestly think he is waiting for the Worlds to announce. If he is the world champ, contract goes way up.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Cav is still holding his cards close. I honestly think he is waiting for the Worlds to announce. If he is the world champ, contract goes way up.


My guess is that any team wanting to sign him would be more than willing to put in a WC bonus clause to get him locked into a contract. Assuming the team had the $$, that is.

Wonder if there's friction with Wiggins? IMO, Cav is a much hotter commodity with many more years ahead of him. And with the re-signing of Froome, I can't imagine why Sky would be coddling Wiggins.

Perhaps he isn't going to Sky after all?


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

spookyload said:


> ...If he is the world champ...


A great talent indeed...but that fact will NEVER happen.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jorgy said:


> Perhaps he isn't going to Sky after all?


My guess is Rabobank with Renshaw. Why not eh?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

DonDenver said:


> A great talent indeed...but that fact will NEVER happen.


I love these categorical statements with no elaboration of justification. NEVER is a pretty strong word. Are you sure you know the meaning of "NEVER"?

Cavendish winning a relatively flat race, that many experts feel is perfect for bunch sprinters? Surely that sort of thing has never happened before and won't happen in the future, NEVER. Have you also consistently bet against Cav on any of the flat stages in TdF by any chance?
Has this Cavendish guy won anything, EVER?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

55x11 said:


> I love these categorical statements with no elaboration of justification. NEVER is a pretty strong word. Are you sure you know the meaning of "NEVER"?
> 
> Cavendish winning a relatively flat race, that many experts feel is perfect for bunch sprinters? Surely that sort of thing has never happened before and won't happen in the future, NEVER. Have you also consistently bet against Cav on any of the flat stages in TdF by any chance?
> Has this Cavendish guy won anything, EVER?


J. Van Summeren will agree with you there.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

55x11 said:


> I love these categorical statements with no elaboration of justification. NEVER is a pretty strong word. Are you sure you know the meaning of "NEVER"?
> 
> Cavendish winning a relatively flat race, that many experts feel is perfect for bunch sprinters? Surely that sort of thing has never happened before and won't happen in the future, NEVER. Have you also consistently bet against Cav on any of the flat stages in TdF by any chance?
> Has this Cavendish guy won anything, EVER?


That's not the same, is it? There is no great loyalty to the team at the wch, it's rather about individual achievement and nationality. You won't see the HTC train hauling Cavendish for 150 miles to the finish line, that'll all break to pieces, and if he wants a shot, he is on his own.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

quadrat said:


> That's not the same, is it? There is no great loyalty to the team at the wch, it's rather about individual achievement and nationality. You won't see the HTC train hauling Cavendish for 150 miles to the finish line, that'll all break to pieces, and if he wants a shot, he is on his own.


Brittish team is one of the strongest in terms of sprint leadout (Millar, Wiggo, Geraint Thomas, Froome, Cummins and Hunt!!!) , and the role of the train in Cav's victories is often exaggerated (often by people who hate Cavendish and want to make it seem like just about anyone could win with HTC leadout). 

Now, anything can happen, but for my money, Cavendish is CLEARLY the top favorite, perhaps along with Gilbert, depending on how race develops. Betting specifically against Cav, of all people, would be stupid, never mind arguing that he will NEVER win WC title.

Now, the interesting fact is that the last three World Champs are now all riding for BMC next season: Ballan, Evans and Hushovd. The only non-BMC World Champion who is still racing is Boonen (Freire is basically retired, I think)


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

With 5 superb TT guys and Hunt for lead-outs, the Brits look like a great team. Cav and the boys have been doing extra miles after each Tour of Britain stage ends. He was sticking the climbs well and actually picked up KOM points on a Cat 1 climb. He also has an unbelievable desire, remember Milan San Remo. He is without a doubt the fastest in the last 250m. 

I would say he has a good chance at the Rainbow. Other fav's are Gilbert and Goss and about 5-6 others


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

With Cav an obvious fav for this year's WC course, perhaps he figures his market value could climb substantially if he wins it. His offers are probably top notch and only stand to get better with the rainbow jersey.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

55x11 said:


> Cavendish winning a relatively flat race, that many experts feel is perfect for bunch sprinters?


Took the words right out of my mouth! The WC course this year could have been designed by Cav himself.

I hope he wins. :thumbsup:

...but I doubt he will, the whole peloton is going to sit on him and Gilbert all the way.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

55x11 said:


> I love these categorical statements with no elaboration of justification. NEVER is a pretty strong word. Are you sure you know the meaning of "NEVER"?
> Has this Cavendish guy won anything, EVER?


WTF? Are you kidding me?! Your new alias is: 34x29, as you've been mashing way to long. Spin it out and calm down. 

I love those who make categorical Fanbois statements without ever holding hands with the dude they're loving so...

To your question: Yes I do. 

And he'll *NEVER-EVER* win Worlds

Clear enough for you


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Great Britain Team Makes Cavendish A Danger, Says Bettini | Cyclingnews.com
He found out that Cav will have 7 team mates.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Bettini who? What does he know? He'll never win anything!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Cav is possibly the greatest sprinter ever with a good team at Worlds to help - that has to make him a favorite.
I suspect the others will do everything they can to avoid a sprint finish.

I also suspect Gilbert will make a move before the sprinters can get set-up and go-go-go. Of course people will try to mark him, but I bet he gets away from them...

Yet another Belgian will wear Rainbows very soon.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

DonDenver said:


> WTF? Are you kidding me?! Your new alias is: 34x29, as you've been mashing way to long. Spin it out and calm down.
> 
> I love those who make categorical Fanbois statements without ever holding hands with the dude they're loving so...
> 
> ...


Well, what a well-reasoned, fact-based analysis! All facts and no personal attacks.
In that case, I stand corrected.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

Cav is probably just waiting to see if he wins the worlds before putting down the ink. I bet he'd fetch a fair bit more post rainbow stripes.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

55x11 said:


> Well, what a well-reasoned, fact-based analysis! All facts and no personal attacks.
> In that case, I stand corrected.


Thank god for emoticons otherwise I'd say you've completely dropped your chain while snapping down to 34x29.

And here's to Richmond VA hosting another one of Cav's elusive wins at Worlds (all fact based and well reasoned)


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

DonDenver said:


> WTF? Are you kidding me?! Your new alias is: 34x29, as you've been mashing way to long. Spin it out and calm down.
> 
> I love those who make categorical Fanbois statements without ever holding hands with the dude they're loving so...
> 
> ...





DonDenver said:


> Thank god for emoticons otherwise I'd say you've completely dropped your chain while snapping down to 34x29.
> 
> And here's to Richmond VA hosting another one of Cav's elusive wins at Worlds (all fact based and well reasoned)


Why are you making such snide and unnecessary comments/attacks when you are engaged in what you are blaming another of doing???


And you are completely wrong simply due to the fact that the 2011 UCI Worlds road course hasn't happened yet or the fact that Cav hasn't retired yet or the fact that he hasn't died yet.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> Why are you making such snide and unnecessary comments/attacks when you are engaged in what you are blaming another of doing???
> 
> 
> *And you are completely wrong*


OMG. Crying...CRYING...holy June Cleaver; there's no crying in a cycling forum  

Oh..._"and you are completely wrong"_ regarding my prediction. You are that sure I'm wrong? Very impressive sir! Now please see my prediction in the World RR predictions thread and stop stepping in to perpetuating what otherwise was put to rest.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

DonDenver said:


> A great talent indeed...but that fact will NEVER happen.


:thumbsup:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

DonDenver said:


> OMG. Crying...CRYING...holy June Cleaver; there's no crying in a cycling forum


:lol:

Good movie!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Good movie!


It really was...and with all the sport talk shows disc. the best baseball movies (due to recent Money Ball release) it never seems to make the list (even tho played in skirts  )


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

den bakker said:


> :thumbsup:


Ha! Nice win by Cav today. 
If DonDenver tried to deliberately make a big fool out of himself he couldn't have done it better.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

55x11 said:


> If DonDenver tried to deliberately make a big fool out of himself he couldn't have done it better.


He has got to be a troll. Nobody is THAT stupid.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

55x11 said:


> Ha! Nice win by Cav today.
> If DonDenver tried to deliberately make a big fool out of himself he couldn't have done it better.


Well...thank you! And continue pay attention as you have done so closely to my posts as of late. I do-do things better, like getting you to mention me with Cav winning today. This is just too easy...

But in all sincerity, Cav did a remarkable job today showing he can do it on his own near the line after a Brit team (who was certainly not honed to lead Cav like HTC) was spent in front all day. He showed some grit banging about at the end. God save the Queen's WC.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

spade2you said:


> He has got to be a troll. Nobody is THAT stupid.


OK...while this is a fair game forum...better take care going down this path. Got it...


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

So, any other amazing predictions emanating from your crystal balls, Don?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Good ride by Cav and GB team.
Cav will do the jersey proud with lots of wins next season I'm sure.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

DonDenver said:


> A great talent indeed...but that fact will NEVER happen.


Aroo???


----------



## ka0t1c07 (Jul 28, 2010)

+1 to the above post.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*From London Paper*

This is from the Guardian starting with a quote from Miller

The Scot had been sharing a room with Cavendish in the team hotel. "What can you say about Cav? He's a funny little bastard. We've watched every race together in our room and every time we've watched a finish he's been off his bed, shouting: 'I promise I'm going to win on Sunday.'" The most impulsive and emotional of men but the most cold-blooded of athletes when the fires of competition are at their fiercest, Cavendish would be keeping his end of the bargain.

Complete article attached

Mark Cavendish's world championships road race win puts Britain on top | Richard Williams | Sport | The Guardian


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

I think the teams and sponsors look at the big picture as well as the small one. Everyone knows he isn't going to win a big tour.........but he sure can gain a team and sponsors a lot of exposure on the way to winning all those stages and exciting finishes that people tune in for. Cav equals exposure. Sort of like some of the guys who didn't have a change in hell of winning some of those attacks they did during the tour.....but they got the sponsors 2 hours of exposure while being chased.


----------

